# Golden sand



## Jhonty (Mar 6, 2008)

Is the golden sand good for plants
They are around 3mm in size and at times do have some broken shell peices in it.

If I use these with fertilizer will my plant grow ?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've never heard of it. Is it beach sand, or do you buy it? Could you show us pictures?

If it's got shells in it then it will likely raise and buffer the hardness and pH of your water. May or may not be a good thing, depending on the water parameters you're starting out with.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Nov 24, 2008)

ya I'd be interested in more info as well

EDIT: guess I should introduce myself...
Very long time lurker, recent member, happily gleening info from others experience


----------



## Jhonty (Mar 6, 2008)

I had been to the shop and have got the sample.
I did not find any shell peices in the sample. Currently I am in india and this is very popular for planted aquarium

I had used the golden sand for my planted aquarium and had success only once ........later all plants died , not sure why 

Hope the pic helps.


----------



## chikit2370 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ooh, this seems like the ones I have. They're just some sort of river gravel, I'm recomended to use these. The shopkeeper says that it is good for planting, but it doesn't have nutrients in them.


----------



## Oscar17 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have this exact gravel in my smaller 13g... no pH issues that I know of, and I have Anubias nana, A. barteri, Hygro, Crypt. walkeri, and others.. I use latrite balls in the bottom.


----------



## K B (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sure by now you ahve this in aquarium ...this good sand for plantation just that needs extra care with cleaning..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2017)

Can I grow HC Cuba carpet in this soil ?


----------

